# Wipers not stoping in proper position



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried stopping the engine when the wipers are in the correct park position, leaving the engine off overnight and trying it the next day? If that fails a visit to the dealer is necessary if you still have warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking at the service manual for my '13, there's no programming/learning involved. It's controlled by a switch in the wiper motor. I think that switch has gone bad or out of adjustment.


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

I did try to shut off the engine with the wipers in the lowest position, but after restart they stopped in the wrong position again. It just seams odd that this switch failed coincidentally with me shutting the car off with the wipers running? it is a 2012 Eco with 89,000 miles.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

This was notorious for my old Monte Carlo. Pretty much every year a relay needed to be replaced. I think it was due to the fact that I would use the wipers to move a volume of snow rather than use a brush. It's a bummer if this is a Cruze issue as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

s2000guy said:


> It just seams odd that this switch failed coincidentally with me shutting the car off with the wipers running? it is a 2012 Eco with 89,000 miles.


Sometimes it is just a coincidence. Keep in mind that since you shut off the car with the key, you don't know where it would have stopped. So it's only a coincidence that it happened on that use of the wipers. Not just how they were turned off.

Any sign that the wipers might be slipping? If a gear slips, that could do it.


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Ordered a new Motor. I will let you know if it corrects the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## s2000guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Motor arrived yesterday so this morning I started on the replacement. When I took the old motor out I found that the nut which secures the linkage arm was not tight. I replaced the motor with the new one and aligned the linkage parallel so it was at the bottom of the stroke.Tightened the nut securely and all is good. The wipers are stopping at the correct position. but I think I bought a motor for nothing. Genuine GM made in South Korea..... easy job overall. My Cruze is a 2012 Eco with 89,000 miles.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi I have a similar question with a 2011. I'd replaced the wiper transmission a few weeks ago (both ball joints were popped out) and the wipers worked as-new. Now when they're operated, they'll stop pointed straight up (about 90 degrees before they should). I looked at the transmission and when it's rotated to horizontal, the drive arm is horizontal as it should be.

Is this because the encoder in the motor is not working? If that's it, does the motor need replacing? TIA.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

.je said:


> Hi I have a similar question with a 2011. I'd replaced the wiper transmission a few weeks ago (both ball joints were popped out) and the wipers worked as-new. Now when they're operated, they'll stop pointed straight up (about 90 degrees before they should). I looked at the transmission and when it's rotated to horizontal, the drive arm is horizontal as it should be.
> 
> Is this because the encoder in the motor is not working? If that's it, does the motor need replacing? TIA.


It’s possible your new wiper transmission is not connected to the motor properly.

Check this thread for more info...particularly Post 31 and Post 54:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/33266-12-wiper-transmission-failure-6.html


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, I looked at the transmission and when it's rotated to horizontal, the drive arm is horizontal as it should be, like when it was installed, and worked properly subsequent. Was that correct? 
If the drive arm starts out of its proper home position, the wipers trace a different arc, usually into the engine compartment, but they don't do that, they operate the way they should, they just stop in the wrong place. The wipers stopping upright is new as of a few days ago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I personnaly am having a hard time following your description. It might help if you post a link to a youtube video with your running commentary.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

At long last here's a video. It shows the wipers sweeping normally but parking in the wrong place. Then it shows the position of the drive arm at usual park position, of course it's in a different position when it stops vertically.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Looked at the transmission again and realigned it when it was in home position. Nut was not tight to my surprise so bathed it in loctite and tightened again. Hope it stays this time! Look's like it should now, as suggested here by many helpful people. :eusa_clap:


----------

